# The Softer Side Of Tom Boonen...



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Looks like an Assos FI chamois.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... how do U know so much about how men's chamois look??


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Well?*



Akirasho said:


> ... how do U know so much about how men's chamois look??


Why are you posting a guys bum?


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*I dunno*



dagger said:


> Why are you posting a guys bum?


but I certainly appreciated the effort. Thanks Aki.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Not bad, but his shorts are too short and his socks are too long.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

vonteity said:


> Not bad, but his shorts are too short and his socks are too long.


von and lonefrontranger... back to NCD. now...


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

colker1 said:


> von and lonefrontranger... back to NCD. now...


What, are you jealous? POST A PIC! 

We'll look at yours, too. We're non-discriminatory.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

vonteity said:


> What, are you jealous? POST A PIC!
> 
> We'll look at yours, too. We're non-discriminatory.


fair enough! why not? my photos are outdated.. so i'll produce a new one asap, in my red speedos. i tell you in advance: i don't shave. should I try a front angle to replace that polish team pic?


----------



## free_jazz (Sep 4, 2004)

funny, judging by the thread title, I knew it wouldn't be this photo:
https://www.velonews.com/images/details/8385.11695.f.jpg


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

dagger said:


> Why are you posting a guys bum?


... tush shay...


----------

